

Ask HN: Good site to get freelancing projects, - undefinable

Hi, I am planning to start work as a freelancer. Can you suggest me some sites where people post web projects looking for freelancers.
======
rikthevik
I've managed to get interest from a few clients in Kelowna, BC, by attending
some of the local New Ventures BC seminars. I'm not a real social guy, so all
the networking leaves me pretty exhausted, but I've already made some great
contacts and set myself up to do pretty well. I don't think you can beat face-
to-face interaction with people.

Edit: Kelowna isn't that big (100k), so I don't think you need to live in an
especially large center (unless your skills are extremely specific) for this
kind of local networking to be effective.

------
seven
I would suggest that you build up a 'professional' social network around you.
In Germany <http://xing.com> is very popular among business people. I do not
know enough about other social networks like Facebook or LinkedIn to recommend
something to you, but my point is: I do not get my contracts from 'project
websites'. Since many years nearly all contracts are the result of
recommendations of former clients or people that do what I do. To get your
first gig, I would suggest that you ask everybody you know, whether they could
use your service, or know somebody who might be interested.

Best luck and have fun.

------
yourcoder
Try <http://www.globfreelance.com>, i am a programmer and made $700 right
after posting my portfolio in there They got a dataentry project posted , easy
job, why don't you create a profil in there and make money? Time is money you
know.The site is new, but they got lesser restrictions, just don'tpost your
email or url, cause they don't like it.My girlfriend made $70 this weekend for
an article project

------
_delirium
Depending on where you're located, the Craigslist "gigs" section is hit or
miss, but can net well-paying stuff, since you're generally only competing
against other local people.

------
Concours
<http://www.elance.com>

------
nreece
There are plenty. RentACoder, oDesk and ScriptLance are quite popular.

